
4 months of work turned into Gnome, Debian testing based tablet - ashitlerferad
https://zgrimshell.github.io/posts/4-months-of-work-turned-into-gnome-debian-testing-based-tablet.html
======
lostmsu
Does it support deep sleep and push notifications?

